# How flat and stable is melamine?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I am working on a new sliding cutoff sled for my table saw. I have a piece of 3/4" melamine I was thinking of using for the base. There would be a 2" high by 1.5" thick maple strip along the back to hold the Kreg track and stop.

I have heard that MDF is extremely flat. How about melamine?

How will melemine hold up in an un-air conditioned shop in August with close to 100% humidity and 100 degree temperatures?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Melamine is pretty darn stable. I'd check it by eye for
flatness - if it looks flat enough it probably is flat enough
for a cut off box. It can warp if stored badly.

I'd edgeband it.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

DON'T get it wet and you'll be fine…my old Delta Unifence extension is made of it and I made my outfeed tables from an old computer desk made of it. And IKEA has made $$$millions from it (or I guess Swedish Kroners). Your rear fence will help keep it stable.

I'm not familiar with the Kreg system. Guess I'll have to look it up. Absent that thing, 2" high is not enough IMHO. I'm going to make a new one with a 5" rear for stability and safety.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Be sure to seal any exposed/raw edges. I would use shellac or varnish. Keeps any moisture ingress to a minimum.
Bill


----------

